# Whats your favourite part of your workout?



## Muscle_Girl (Sep 4, 2010)

I usually dislike the feeling I get while doing my workouts, they are tough, and take work, and make me sweat a lot, and tucker me right out. The best part out of all of that is the way I feel after and for the rest of the day. Lately, for the past couple weeks, I have felt near orgasmic after my workouts, and its an awesome feeling, especially how sensitive my body is in the shower 



So, whats your favourite part of your workouts? Does anyone else get these same feelings?


----------



## Flathead (Sep 4, 2010)

I would have to say the pump immediately following the workout. Oh and dead lift days, these are my two favorites. I would have to say the libido is a bit fired up after a good workout.


----------



## MDR (Sep 4, 2010)

Another vote for deadlifts.  Squats are great, too.  Guess I'm just a masochist, but I love the challenge of these lifts.


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 4, 2010)

Pull-ups are my personal favorite, with squats coming in a close second. Right now i'm cutting and it's just not the same feeling compared to when i'm on a bulk or maintenance diet. So I don't feel anywhere close to orgasmic lately, just tired.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 4, 2010)

JMO, but:

There is nothing like the feeling of racking a heavy clean right on your shoulders in a low, perfectly balanced position and squatting it up.  The way your arms just whip around the bar and the way the bounce helps you squat the weight easily is awesome.


----------



## MDR (Sep 4, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> JMO, but:
> 
> There is nothing like the feeling of racking a heavy clean right on your shoulders in a low, perfectly balanced position and squatting it up.  The way your arms just whip around the bar and the way the bounce helps you squat the weight easily is awesome.



You have a point there.  That is a great feeling.


----------



## LAM (Sep 4, 2010)

the end of any hard leg training session is the best feeling in the world...


----------



## fufu (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmmm, definitely not stretching. 

.


----------



## elementz (Sep 4, 2010)

I love the burning feeling in my stomach after doing some ab workouts on the exercise ball.

EDIT: Oh yah, and the tuna and protein shake afterwards lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Sep 4, 2010)

Tuna in the protein shake? Care to share your recipe? How do you have your tuna, if that isn't what you meant


----------



## LAM (Sep 4, 2010)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Tuna in the protein shake? Care to share your recipe? How do you have your tuna, if that isn't what you meant



HELL YEAH TUNA SHAKE BABY !!!!


----------



## blergs. (Sep 4, 2010)

when im so pumped up i can bairly move. wich startes about half way threw  till abotu 1hr after workout. then i LOVE that sore feeling the next day . mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 4, 2010)

blergs. said:


> when im so pumped up i can bairly move. wich startes about half way threw  till abotu 1hr after workout. then i LOVE that sore feeling the next day . mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



So you're saying that you can barely move for half of your workout?  Must be some workout...


----------



## ozziepride (Sep 5, 2010)

Would have to be the feeling of well being after you have finished and you know you have put 110% into your training,also the pump and the next days when you feel that muscle sore and you know you have hit it well.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 5, 2010)

That nervous/sick feeling i get on the way to the gym.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2010)

wiping my dick on the curtains


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 5, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> wiping my dick on the curtains



For me it's when my grip and forearms are so pumped and numb that my post WO LHJO feels like its someone else doing the job....


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 5, 2010)

Netting pussy from the results.  Women,  suckers.


----------



## elementz (Sep 5, 2010)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Tuna in the protein shake? Care to share your recipe? How do you have your tuna, if that isn't what you meant



LOL no tuna in the shake. I eat tuna and drink the shake. I usually just eat it out of the can with some wheat thins or use a little cocktail sauce for flavor. Sometimes I throw it in a whole grain tortilla. mmmmmm


----------



## nova1970sb (Sep 5, 2010)

how everything seems to just go quiet when you are in a difficult lift, no matter how loud your surroundings are.


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 5, 2010)

The end of a workout.  I've given it my all on that day and I know I've gone through the workout quickly and efficiently, no farting around.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 5, 2010)

when I am in the shower and I see the soap running down the crack of another man(this is the what do you like the most about prision thread right?)


----------



## MMAWannabe (Sep 5, 2010)

Seeing the results by beating the sh*t out of personal records.


----------



## 200+ (Sep 5, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> how everything seems to just go quiet when you are in a difficult lift, no matter how loud your surroundings are.



ditto.

I love the serenity of being completely focused; how everything around disappears for a moment.


----------



## iceman816 (Sep 5, 2010)

The feeling straight after an intense workout is fantastic and also gices me a nice buzz..
But the way i feel as i get out of bed the next morning with a few nice sore exercise pains is good to.


----------



## unclem (Sep 5, 2010)

i like feeling my legs and chest, arms pumped. and iam always in a good mood on gear but even better , great mood when iam done training. iam addicted to excersise.


----------



## yeksetm (Sep 6, 2010)

The fact that I'm in my garage (where my gym is setup)with the door locked, my ipod stupid loud and I can't hear my wife bitchin about the fact that I spend more time lifting weights than I do on forplay!  

Oh

AND when I finish my last set of Deadlifts bc It gets easier from there!


----------



## bigback51 (Sep 6, 2010)

Whats your favorite part of your work out? Never heard this question before. Training is work period! I see alot of yo- yo`s to me its about a 'Talk out" not a "Work out".
 I train in a shirt that says,  Deadlift Until You Puke, and Shut UP AND Train on the back. The girlie guys with manicured heads, who wear gloves, and who do nothing but cable work, are a joke.
Train or leave. it all needs to be fun! So you hit a tuff part suck it up, & GET AFTER IT!!!
bIG BACK 51


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Sep 6, 2010)

bigback51 said:


> Whats your favorite part of your work out? Never heard this question before. Training is work period! I see alot of yo- yo`s to me its about a 'Talk out" not a "Work out".
> I train in a shirt that says,  Deadlift Until You Puke, and Shut UP AND Train on the back. The girlie guys with manicured heads, who wear gloves, and who do nothing but cable work, are a joke.
> Train or leave. it all needs to be fun! So you hit a tuff part suck it up, & GET AFTER IT!!!
> bIG BACK 51


Uh.. So.. which part is your favourite then?


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 6, 2010)

That feeling after a great leg workout or squats when you know you`ve made it past the point where you`re gonna puke.
Also that almost indestructable feeling after a great arm workout and that insane pump.


----------



## scottie350 (Sep 13, 2010)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I usually dislike the feeling I get while doing my workouts, they are tough, and take work, and make me sweat a lot, and tucker me right out. The best part out of all of that is the way I feel after and for the rest of the day. Lately, for the past couple weeks, I have felt near orgasmic after my workouts, and its an awesome feeling, especially how sensitive my body is in the shower
> 
> 
> 
> So, whats your favourite part of your workouts? Does anyone else get these same feelings?



the pumps during and after for sure..i love doing say an arm workout and my arms are so pumped up i can hardly bend them to take a drink from my water bottle. or doing a wicked leg workout and damn near crawling up/down the stairs afterwards heh

some  complain about the soreness afterwards/the next day...i welcome it


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 13, 2010)

i enjoy the whole experience. Driving to the gym, doing a nice workout, going to the car after i'm done to drink my shake cause i'm to cheap to buy one at the gym for 6 bucks... IT'S ALL GREAT TO ME.. Jerking off in the tanning booth to pass the time lol


----------



## scottie350 (Sep 13, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> Jerking off in the tanning booth to pass the time lol



sick dude...(not to say i didnt LOL haha)


----------



## Krys (Sep 13, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> i enjoy the whole experience. Driving to the gym, doing a nice workout, going to the car after i'm done to drink my shake cause i'm to cheap to buy one at the gym for 6 bucks... IT'S ALL GREAT TO ME.. Jerking off in the tanning booth to pass the time lol



Kirk you nasty motherfucker i new something was worng when you started tanning WTF i'm telling  leaving your kids all in the booth. Your suppose to do that shit in the shower at the gym not the tanning booth


----------



## scottie350 (Sep 13, 2010)

Krys said:


> Kirk you nasty motherfucker i new something was worng when you started tanning WTF i'm telling  leaving your kids all in the booth. Your suppose to do that shit in the shower at the gym not the tanning booth



hahahahahhah this thread made my day hahah


----------



## chesty4 (Sep 13, 2010)

MDR said:


> Another vote for deadlifts.  Squats are great, too.  Guess I'm just a masochist, but I love the challenge of these lifts.



ditto


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 14, 2010)

The whole workout as long as I have my damn head phones.


----------



## unclem (Sep 14, 2010)

plus i like that i know iam getting closer to competitions after every workout.


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 14, 2010)

I love the crouch grab I do when I'm watching the females do leg excercises, while i'm resting inbetween sets. The post workout is awesome too....


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 14, 2010)

Seriously, I prefer decline and incline bench, I did enjoy x-body hammers until I strained my bicep.


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 14, 2010)

Krys said:


> Kirk you nasty motherfucker i new something was worng when you started tanning WTF i'm telling  leaving your kids all in the booth. Your suppose to do that shit in the shower at the gym not the tanning booth



Krys you piece of shit don't even get me started on you hiding in the girls locker room at the gym just to get a peek of some nasty fat bitches bush so you have an image to jerkoff to when you get home to your little pathetic so called life you got going on your a filthy creep


----------



## magger (Sep 14, 2010)

squatting so much weight you fart!!! getting off the leg ext machine and falling to the floor!!!! i dont see anyone else in the gym but its the busyest time of the day?maybe its just me but i dont care when i get to these points of my workout its just AWESOME


----------



## Cpt Awesome (Sep 14, 2010)

Squats for sure. I love how I just used to despise them and hate having to do them, and then I got good at them. Now there's nothing better than being able to look forward to these every time I hit the leg day.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Sep 14, 2010)

I personally love the pump I get. Especially in my bicep. I usually do one bicep workout with low weight and high reps after my back workout and I LOVE how that feels.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 16, 2010)

Holy crap, snatches are awesome.

The way the bar whips around and your wrists lockout just as your feet hit the floor is great.  Plus, once you catch the bar and get your balance, you know there isn't going to be any problem squatting it up.  So when you're sitting in a rock bottom squat holding that weight overhead and realize you've caught it just right, that's a good feeling.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Sep 17, 2010)

Deadlifts and squats the all that weight looks on the bar. Knowing that in a couple seconds I will be moving that weight. The pain it causes yet I feel so damn good through the lift.


----------



## bigback51 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yo Muscle girl,
ALL OF IT, from beginning to the end. I love training after you got an hour under your belt, and you got the juice to keep going, so you keep moving forward, you keep training, its all about heart.
Big back 51


----------



## bigdaddyinks (Sep 19, 2010)

Tri's......Love'em!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 22, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> That nervous/sick feeling i get on the way to the gym.



That is absolutely a horrific feeling, you know you will be training so fucking hard your body starts to shake when it senses your about to make it to the gym. As time goes you learn to like that feeling, embrace it


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

I like it all - especially the big stuff like benchpress, squats, and deadlifts.


----------

